# Jayco Or Outback.



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I realize that there is going to be a little bit of bias on this forum but there are also a lot of very knowledgeable people here and we would like to get some opinions. We are trying to make a decision on a TT and we are down to (2) brands and floorplans.

Jayco 29BHS
http://www.jayco.com/html/catalog/floorpla...&mod_id=444

Outback 27RSDS

Here is what we are struggling with:

- Floorplan

The Jayco has 2 bunks. We have 2 kids (boy, girl). In the Outback they will have to either share the queen or one sleep on queen and other one on the sofa. Interested in thoughts on this from others w/ this floorplan and kids.

We like the openess of the Outback w/ two entry/screen doors that should make the trailer very airy. We had a problem in our last motorhome keeping a fresh interior. This also allows us to get us early in the mornign w/o waking up the kids

We like that Outback queen facing out. Nice when you back into the ocean.

Jayco has more counterspace in the kitchen.

There is more privacy on the Outback w/ the bathroom next to the bedroom.

Outback seems to have more interior space specially w/ bed extended.

- Outside Storage

The Jayco wins hands down unless someone can point me to some other secret external storage other than the pass-through up from.

Jayco also has the Maxi-store door which allows us to put 2 bikes inside the trailer in a very convenient place.

- Resale value

We think that the Outback wins here. Please confirm. This may be important 3-4 years down the road when we change trailers.

The only concern is the floorplan. It may not work for most people with kids w/ our same concerns and/or looking for bunks. Bunks may become a problem once the kids grow up.

- Construction

Outback seems to be better (fiberglass vs. aluminum) but aluminum is easier to fix. Please confirm

- Dealer support

One local dealer for Outback vs. (3) for Jayco. This may be an issue if we end up buying from a non-local dealer.

- Weight

This one is confusing. The outback brochures have the 27RSDS at 5500 dry, exact same as the Jayco, but the website is listing it at 5860. This is not much but it makes a difference.

- Water capacity

Jayco 59g, Outback 50g. It is probably not an issue but let's you stay drycamping for 1 more day w/o making a trip to the dump station.

- Warranty

Jayco 2 yrs bumper to bumper plus the other multi-year warranties on appliances, roof etc... Outback 1 year bumper to bumper w/ same multi-year warranties on other things as Jayco.

- Forum

Believe it or not, this counts into the equation. I have not been able to find a group of people as committed to a brand anywhere else.

We have given this a lot of thought and we want to make sure that we aren't missing anything. We would appreciate other perspective or thoughts on things we are failing to consider.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Take a look at the Outback 25RSS. Sounds like it might meet all your needs.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Take a look at the Outback 25RSS. Sounds like it might meet all your needs.


You may want to look at the 28 RSS. It has quad bunks. I believe the 25RSS has bunks(2) as well. It is nice to have the extra bunks when the kids have friends come along.

We looked at the Jayco, and are extremely happy with our discision to buy the Outback 28RSS. We have plenty of storage room.

Steve


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> The Jayco has 2 bunks. We have 2 kids (boy, girl). In the Outback they will have to either share the queen or one sleep on queen and other one on the sofa. Interested in thoughts on this from others w/ this floorplan and kids.
> 
> Why would they have to share the queen bed? The Jayco has a full bed with a bunk over it, plus the queen bed up front. We decided to go with the 23RS since we have two kids. We figure they can share the queen bed while they're little and split up when they hate each other in a few years. Also a better option for adults that may be traveling with you, rather than having two or four bunks up front.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We looked at the Jayflight 5th Wheels when we upgraded from out 21RS. It was essentially the same floorplan as the 29BHS that you listed.

Couple of things that stuck out.....

Aluminum Siding on the Jayflight...Just didn't like it.

Cabinets and all wood work was stapled......Felt real cheap.

It had no interior storage.....It seemed as if our 21RS had more.

The biggest pitfall.....The local dealer was not willing to deal on anything.

We ended up with a 28RSDS. Our kids love the bunkhouse. They have their own room. THey can close the door and go to bed and mom and dad can still hang out. The storage under the fron bunks in incredible. We haven't come close to filling them up.

Have you looked at Outbacks other than the 27RSDS???

Good Luck in your decision. Remember we all have opinions and you know what opinions are like......









Happy Shopping!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I am with the others, in that from what you say, I think you are looking at the wrong Outback. I would look at the 25RS-S, or even better the 26RS or 28RS-DS. Those quad bunk rooms are a Godsend if you have kids. they open up all kinds of options, including bringing friends along, as well as providing an enormous amount of 'storage' space. It is so nice, just to be able to toss odd and ends on one of the unused bunks, and have it out of sight!







If you want all that AND gobs of outside storage, take a look at the 31RQ-S.

As far as the Jayco is concerned... Looking at the plan in the link you provided, it seems very cramped to me. And probably pretty dark. If there is one thing that sold me on the Outback more than anything else, it's the open, airy feeling. And all that light. OK, that's two things, but you get my point. The Outback is just a very pleasant place to be in any weather conditions. Most of the others seem like you are walking into a cave to me. Or an overseas shipping container!



Mike2 said:


> We like that Outback queen facing out. Nice when you back into the ocean.


Those double doors are really handy then too. Much easier to get out quickly before the trailer sinks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We likewise got it down to the Jayco 29BHS or the Outback 26RS. We decided on the 28RSS instead, because of the roominess, quality construction and this very fine forum. We made the queen rear slide into a king bed and that potential sealed the deal for me. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

We just came back from looking at all Outbacks from a local dealer. My boss (DW) discarded almost everything pretty quickly. We are in AZ and today is a very cold day by our standards (94 degrees). Leaving the 2 doors opened in the 27RSDS created an incredible breeze through the trailer. I imagine that if we were to put a fantastic fan in the middle and replace the existing vent, it would be heaven w/ those two doors and some cool weather. Big plus for this particular outback.

The 25RSS, 26RS and 28RSDS take away the private bedroom offered by the 27RSDS. We like the ability to close one door, take a shower, change etc... in a wide open area relatively speaking. Small detail but we are used to this coming from the motorhome world. Besides, this one is toilet heaven <g>

The only turn off for us is the storage at this point. There is more than enough inside but I don't think that there enough outside storage unless we do something to regain the space under the queen bed. Things like carrying a bike are going to be a challenge since we much rather don't put anything on the back of our truck. Our only solution so far is to store them inside on top of the read slide queen bed. Not ideal.

We looked at the 31QBS and the storage is amazing. We just don't want to be pushing our limits of lenght, weight so much. Maybe in a couple of years once we are used to things.

We are still tossing things around so any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Although not the same camper style as your looking at.... We were in the same dalema (sp) but in the toy hauler arena. Walked thru more TT and dealerships than I care to remember. I can honestly say it boiled down to the quality of construction, open feeling, price and this web site. Any manufacturer that has such a web site following (over 2K and growing), sold me on the OB. 100% satisfied.

IMHO and my 2 cents (sorry, can't remember who loaned me the other penny on here, thanks though)

Dave


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Mike.....

You can weld a hitch on the rear of the Outback and put an aftermarket bike rack on.......Search the galleries, there are several pictures available.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I have posted this message in a couple of other websites just to balance the responses a little bit. Here are a couple the responses I received elsewhere. I am not trying raise any issues or even thinking of challenging any responses but I am not knowledgeable enough about either unit to understand the 'real' differences. I was wondering if anyone could provide some additional 'facts'.

Responses:

"I honestly don't think you really have a decision to make. Jayco is by far the better built and it will hold its resale value for a long time. We are currently in the market for a 28FS but were disappointed when we learned Jayco has quit making that model. Rather than opt for a lesser brand, we'll now wait and see what the 2007 year brings"

"Optional on the Outback but Standard on the Jayco are over 20 items...Awning, A/C, TV Antenna, 4 Jacks, tub surround, Turn Table Microwave, TV shelf in Bedroom, EZ-Lube axles, outside shower, spare tire and cover, DSI Electric Water Heater with bypass for winterizing, folding grab handle by the door, Chrome hub Caps, DVD 5.0 Surround Sound system and more! And having a single entry door gives you more usable storage space, if you need more ventilation, get a Fantastic Fan or MaxxAir. The Aluminum exterior seems to weather better in extreme temperature areas like SoCal and Arizona than the filon, too. And the Maxi-Stor is fantastic, bikes, ice chests, bulky items like screen canopy and lounge chairs fit perfectly. And I'm positive that however committed the Outback owners may seem..the Jayco owners are even more fanatic about their RV's. Jayco has the industries highest percentage of owners that buy again when trading up to a new RV. And the JayFlight for the past 3 years has been the #1 selling TT in the US. From a company that after 40 years is still owned by the original family, with the most long term loyal employees assembling your new Jayco!. Have fun camping with your family! (just another Jayco Fan!) "


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike2, The Jayco plan you linked seems nice. At 30 feet there may be other Outback options to consider. Already mentioned is the 25RSS. We hung a curtain near the front door separating the bathroom and bunks from the rest of the trailer for some privacy. But, the floor plans are vastly different. I like the look and size of my Outback. You have to get what works best for your family. I got mine in Tucson but get service in Phoenix. There are several Keystone dealers that will do the work. In my case, Sun City RV. I can't speak to resale. Even if ones a little better, you should get the camper you like most today. Either way, good luck with your choice and we'd love to see you in an Outback.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

In response to the "over 20 items being optional on the Outback," that is untrue. As far as I know all outbacks come with the designer and convenience/comfort package (whatever they call it). We have owned two so I'd say that I am a pretty good source. All of our units have the awning, A/C, antennae, tub surround and the list goes on...The only "option" I have not seen available would be the DVD Surround system. Each trailer has their perks. For instance, does Jayco have the outside cook center, sliding pantry shelves, or the remote for the A/C and heater?









Good luck and have fun shopping. Honestly, I think that they are both good trailers it just boils down to what you like.

Michelle (Mrs. Highlander96)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mike, The Jayco owner's post is misleading. Since you've looked at Outbacks already, you know that most of the things he lists as not being "standard" are not quite accurate. For whatever reason, Keystone may list these as "options", but they are on almost every trailer (except the DVD surround sound, foldable grab handle and chrome hub caps). Compare similarly equipped trailers, floorplans, quality of construction, support and price in order to make your decision.

P.S. - I have not seen jayflighters.com or jaycofans.com or other such loyal following of support for owners of that brand. It is nice, but because there are tons more of them out there does not make them the better choice. Good luck to you!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lets not forget Outback makes a 29BHS too.

As a Father of two little ones, I would not want an RV that didn't have bunks for each of them. It's too much trouble to set-up and tear down the dinette or couch every day. Then they are also sleeping in the middle of your living area when you may want to be up and active later in the night.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We like that Outback queen facing out. Nice when you back into the ocean.


Those double doors are really handy then too. Much easier to get out quickly before the trailer sinks!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

LOL Doug!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have 4 kids and 2 of them (girls) always camp with usâ€¦boys are older and have a â€œlifeâ€ of their own.

Anyway, we have the 27RSDS and I have NEVER had a problem with storage.

We put the bikes inside (3) between the stove and dinette. It works.
In the near future we will weld a bike rack on the back.

The sleeping situationâ€¦ Our younger daughter (9) likes to sleep on the
couch. She prefers it. My older daughter (15) sleeps on the queen slide usually with her cousin, (she camps with us often.) 
Our older daughter says that if push came to shove she will sleep on the dinette. She says it is very comfy.

The bathroom! Itâ€™s BIG The bedroomâ€¦the privacy is nice. 
Over the 4th of July we had 5 kids camping with us. I was great!
We had the privacy of the front queen room and the kids could have
the whole rear! ieâ€¦the kitchen(refrigerator) and the beds,
TV with it hooked up to the AUX of the radio (used rear speakers)
In the morning when they were still asleep, we could leave out our door and have our morning coffee without disturbing anyone else in the camper!

Although the Jayco29BHS has a nice floor plan, I think you will find it kinda cramped in the rear with the bunk and the bathroom door and the sofa and dinette right there next to each other. The â€œLâ€ shaped kitchen is nice but we do most of our cooking outside. Even if it is raining we have a table and the cook center under the awning.
I think the Outback is cleaner looking and the 27 has a more open feel to it.

Get outâ€¦Get CAMPING!
MaeJae


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike,

I don't know if the Jayco you're considering has the Norco frame that is the subject of this extended thread on rv.net but it's interesting reading. The stout I-beam and front A-frame of the Outback was another one of the reasons I went with the Outback. Several of the other trailers I looked at over the years had noticably smaller frames and they are probably fine but sometimes a bit more weight is worth it. Jayco generally makes very good trailers so this probably isn't an issue for the one you're considering.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...id/16270386.cfm


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks MaeJae,

How do you keep the bikes from moving around and scratching thing?

I have been researching the issue of carrying bikes on a trailer. You may find some of this feedback interesting.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...id/18020527.cfm

I would like to know if the Outback bumper welding and frames are designed to support the extra weight of bikes in the bumper. We asked our local dealer this question and said it was no problem.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks MaeJae,
> 
> How do you keep the bikes from moving around and scratching thing?
> 
> ...


I'd say no way on the bumper mounted/weld for bikes or other items. You can however weld a hitch to the Outback frame and then you're fine.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> I would like to know if the Outback bumper welding and frames are designed to support the extra weight of bikes in the bumper. We asked our local dealer this question and said it was no problem.


Can't do it Mike! The bumper is not designed to carry that kind of weight. As Jim said, many have had racks welded to the main frame of the trailer, and that will work great. Search around on the forum a bit on this one. There are a lot of good posts and information.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hvae you compare the Outback 29BHS to the jayco 29BHS. Apples to Apples.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks MaeJae,
> 
> How do you keep the bikes from moving around and scratching thing?
> 
> ...


We currently have a large old thick blanket we drape over the bikes to keep them from scratching
anything. When the slide is in there is no problem keeping them from moving around. 
They stay put.

Also, to clear things up. I would NEVER in any way attach anything to the "bumper" of
the camper. I would however weld to the "frame" a hitch receiver.

Get out... Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Mike - Dw and i narrowed it to Jayco and Outbacks as well. After muck searching we came to a very analitical decision...she liked the pretty kitchen and I liked the BIG bathroom area. It may sound frivolous, but these are 2 things you'll see and use everytime you use your trailer. For bike storage we went with a Thule in bed bike rack, it removes easily, locks for security, stndard setup is for 2 bikes but could easily hold 4 and cost about $150. We also installed a privacy curtain for the back bedroom/couch area, creating an area for when we have company tag along with us. We regurlarly have 5 adults camping in this trailer and it is quite comfy. Good luck with your hunt and enjoy the time you have.

andy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Owned a Jayco popup, new off of the lot 2005: hole in roof (of which tech support told the dealership shop to "stretch it" because the replacement roof they shipped 3 months later was 3/4 too short), tire flew off, cushions ripped, cabinets buckled from water damage after the water filter leaked all one night, entire camper flooded after the crank mechanism got caught in the shower hoses inside. In the end the company did the right thing and stood behind their product.

Bought a 2005 Outback 21RS, only minor problems that were quickly and painlessly repaired by my dealer.
Hmmm,















Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike2,

Personally, I think Outback wins hands down. I don't think there's another trailer on the market at this price point that is built as well or looks as good.

Number of owners doesn't necessarily mean anything. Outbacks have only been around about 5 years or so. And the word is spreading. Just look at the number of new Outbackers we have had here in the past couple of months.

I, too, like MaeJae, keep my bikes in the trailer. I stick them together with a bungee in the bunk house and they don't move around at all. Keep the DW's scooter and some ice chests in the kitchen, put a pillow between them and the fridge and the slide holds them in place.

Never needed more storage than I had. Either with the 26RS and especially with the 31RQS.

Again, go for the Outback. You won't regret it.

Mark


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mike2,

What vehicle are you towing with? I tow with a Sierra Pickup and have my bike rack attached to the truck bumper through one of the holes for a bumper ball - IE: for towing light utility trailers.

I put two adult bikes on it and it does not interfere with turning radius at all. Kids bike go in the bed of the truck.

Wayne


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Mike2,
Are you getting any closer to a decision? Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦









Get-out...Get-CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Mike2,
> Are you getting any closer to a decision? Enquiring minds want to knowâ€¦
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...come on Mike...get the Outback....get the Outback...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Outback !

Outback !

Outback !


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike2, Unlike that other website which likes to bash other brands and give out half truths, here you are getting real information from real people who have also done tons of research with no bashing of other brands. Like you said that accounts for alot. Go for the Outback you will not regrett it. Kirk


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We like the Outback just as much as the Jayco but the newness of the 28KRS, which is what will tip things overs, concerns us a bit.

Our biggest issue is the price difference given the amount of camping that we may be able to do. There is a $8500 between the Jayco and the Outback. We looked at a used 27RSDS in Phx but we decided that we wanted a new one with all the warranties (2 yrs vs. 1 yr).

We really appreciate all your input and encouragement. It may boil down to a financial decision and our desire to 'go camping now'.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW....$8500 is a HUGE difference.

either way you go...please remember you're always welcome here...after all, we all LOVE camping!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

To be honest, there is not that much new in the 'Roo. They pulled out some bunks, and mounted a side door, but everything else is the same as a 28RS-DS, and that is a well proven design.

As far as the price differential of $8,500... I have to ask 'Why is that?' I mean, that big a difference is there for a reason. I'm kind of a big believer in the 'You get what you pay for' school of thought. I would be very leary of just why the Jayco was THAT MUCH cheaper (Opps... did I use the word 'cheap', sorry).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Doug,

I am not sure why this is much cheaper. It may have to do w/ the fact that we are buying from a huge volume dealer who is trying to sell their last couple of '06 units. I have done a lot of research on the Outback and I am sure that the best price I have is as good as it gets.

I queried the Rv.net forum on prices paid for Jayco and it sounds like at times (in between model years) you can get some very good deals on them. The unit is brand new (4 wks old) from a very reputable dealer and it has every option imaginable. The exact same unit costs 4K more in most other places we checked. So usually, the price difference is much less or insignificant enough that this does not factor into the decision. Buying things in the west coast is also very interesting as compared to the East coast. This is one of the frustrating things about RV buying. I bought a TV in a couple of days. I did my research, found the invoice price, figured out a decent profit for the dealer, made an offer and it was all done. On the trailer, this was a bit harder.

The way we are thinking about this is as follows. This trailer is a significant improvement as far as available space over our motorhome. We are buying a very popular floorplan new, at almost what 2-3 year old units are selling for w/ 2 yrs warranty bumper to bumper. We seem to be the kind of people that like changing and trying new things every 2-3 years so if we get tired of it or if Keystone comes up with a 28KRS w/ a pair of bunks (hint), we may be changing again. It is always good to have some other dreams to hope for.

Now we can stop bugging everyone with TV and TT questions and start helping with other camping related questions.

Mike
P.S. I may buy a big banner that says 'Outback Wannabe' and put it over the Jayco when I go to one of your rallies.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike, I was just pushing you on another thread to join our Western Region rally next year. $8,500 is a lot of money. You are definately a smart guy and have done your research well. Since you can't decide (and I hate to say it) buy the Jayco and put the money in your kids college fund.

As Oregon Camper said, you're still welcome on here and at the rally. Keep the Outbacker wannabe banner close by and be ready with the drinks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds well reasoned, Mike.
The important thing is to get out there and CAMP!

Oh, and I would love to take a tour of it at the Zion rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Jaycos are nice units. Buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Haven't heard from Mike in awhile...wonder if he ever picked out a TT?


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello Dawn,

Yes, we did. We made mostly a financial decision. We went with a Jayco 29BHS to save a few dollars and start camping now rather than later.

We already took our first trip and while an improvement over our motorhome space-wise, we have mixed feelings about the trailer decision. More question/posting regarding trailering later on. We may be an Outbacker sooner than I thought.

We have been Jayco fans for a while and up until now, we have never had any problems. We picked up the unit in California in 85 degree weather. We drove it to Phoenix and parked it in front of our house. The next day after we took delivery, we had 110 degree weather in Phoenix. You won't believe what happened. The siding on this unit is aluminum. Aluminum expands with heat. Usually, this is not a problem but in our case, the sides were cut for 'cold weather' and not to accommodate Arizona extreme temperatures. Well, the trailer panels expanded and expanded and expanded and when they had no more room to go, they bulged and left mark on the sidings. We have been talking to Jayco about this as this kind of mistakes in manufacturing should be handled differently than a regular warranty defect. Jayco wants to replace the panels under the warranty at a local dealer. We just aren't too happy given how old the trailer is.

It goes to show that perhaps Jayco trailers aren't as well built as their motorhomes.

So much for thinking things over and over again.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Wow, I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry to hear you're having problems already










Is this a brand new TT? Where did you buy from?? Can you return it under some type of lemon law?









Where did you all go for your first trip out? I hope that you had a nice time with your family









Please know that if you do ever decide to go with an Outback, that we will support you and welcome you with open arms...please keep in touch and let us know how everything works out.

Still coming to Zion with us??









Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike, sorry to hear about the problems you're having with the Jayco. Hope you can get them fixed quickly and to your satisfaction.

Who could have possibly thought of expanding aluminum even after all your research?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ouch...
I hope everything works out! ... quickly!

MaeJae


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Dawn,

It is a brand new Travel Trailer. No lemon law that I am aware of. I have heard a few people talk about panels being replaced so I am reluctantly getting used to the idea. It was a shock seeing that happen on your 1st day of ownership.

We did have a wonderful time camping. It was almost 2 months since we sold the MH so we did enjoy. A bit of sunshine, a bit of afternoon rain in a new campground that we have never visited before. We went a few hours away from Phoenix to Payson, Az (Ponderosa campground)

We are now trying to decide what to do w/ airflow in the trailer. The trailer does not have a ceiling fan other than the one in the bathroom. We really miss our generator and all the small mods (Fantastic Fan etc.) that we made to our MH so it is going to take time before all these things that we took for granted show up again. The hitching and unhitching process is something to get used to for someone coming from the MH world. I need decide quickly what to do with the Equalizer hitch before I get a hernia. That thing weights a ton.

I will post some pictures later tonight and talk about my trip back from California to Arizona driving the trailer. What an adventure that was. It was great though.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the siding Mike. I'm sure the dealer/mfg will take care of that. Is is simply too new not to honor that claim.

Keep us posted.

See ya in Zion!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

That's a real bummer about the siding. I have never heard of it being cut differently for hot climates vs. cold, but it makes sense. Any chance they will just replace the trailer? Like you, the thought of tearing apart a brand new unit disturbs me! I know if the right person gets their hands on it, it will probably come back better than new, but you never know when you might get Gilligan! Keep us posted, and good luck.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also have never heard of different cuts either..........................and I don t buy it. You mean to tell me that if I bought mine in N Dakota, I cannot camp for a week in Arizona or Texas without having the aluminum sides coming off it. Gilligan has enough to do on the assembly line without keeping track of what state it is going to be bought in.

Good Luck and keep us posted.

John


----------

